# Cleaning of few brass kitchen utensils,…… and parts and many such items,….



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Cleaning of few brass kitchen utensils,…… and parts and many such items,….

Few brass parts and utensils in kitchen,…. Gets dirty, blackish, and greenish corrosion inside,…. 

Do you know any effective cleaning method,….. ( by not using too hard food poisonous chemicals ) as simply dish washing liquids never works,….

Please extend the suggestions,…


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi have you tried vinegar?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Mother Nature Network > *How to clean brass naturally*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Bar Keepers Friend Cookware Cleanser & Polish


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

toothpaste works in most instances.

if you use them, go ahead and polish them, but if you look at them as antiques, polishing is the quickest way to erase their value.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

No, these are daily use, house-hold items and not any antiques / show-piece items,......
Had bought and brought from India,........

In US, the brass is of very cheapo quality, ( e.g. table lamps ) and,.. so with the aluminum ( which even rusts,. ) 

Not tried yet with vinegars, toothpaste or Bar keeper / Bonami,..

But the soap, lemon peel-crust, hot water, lil Clorox / dilute Windex,.. is almost non-effective,....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Natural methods https://www.mnn.com/health/healthy-spaces/stories/how-to-clean-copper-naturally


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Has no-one heard of Brasso.. proprietry Cleaner used to clean brass for more than a century.
After cleaning with this product.. if used as a utensil, then clean with dishwasing liquid first.. I am reasonably sure it uses an organic solvent like kerosene to hold the fullers earth which I am sure is what is the main ingredient.. It polishes to a very bright shine..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That may not be good on the inside of a cooking utensil/pot.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Use Tamarind, one of the most ancient methods in cleaning brass


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

jdsmort said:


> Has no-one heard of Brasso.. proprietry Cleaner used to clean brass for more than a century.
> After cleaning with this product.. if used as a utensil, then clean with dishwasing liquid first.. I am reasonably sure it uses an organic solvent like kerosene to hold the fullers earth which I am sure is what is the main ingredient.. It polishes to a very bright shine..


I wouldn't use on food item.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Corday said:


> I wouldn't use on food item.


From all I have read about it, should be fine as long as the item is washed after the cleaning... it is basically a slight abrasive in an organic solvent.. and washing the item as one would any food preparation item after the cleaning process will remove any traces..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The Brasso in your country is different from the U.S.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brasso


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Agree with Vinod, use tamarind, takes care of it with ease.. Ancient remedy...


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Corday said:


> The Brasso in your country is different from the U.S.


No.. the listing of products in different countries uses a local name for ingredients.. the only difference in US is Oxalic acid, and I am not sure if this is in the "liquid Brasso" version in US or not.. Brasso is Brasso.. originally made in Britain. 
The only difference now with the US version is a plastic bottle, and iso-propyl alcohol instead of the "Alkane/CycloAlkane Aromatic hydrocarbons" due to US laws relating to 'Volatile Organic Compounds"
None of these ingredients, after use as a cleaner/polisher, will remain if then washed with normal dishwashing detergents as are most dishes..
The US version using iso-propyl Alcohol is even less likely to be a problem from a clean-up point of view.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll say one more thing. I stocked up on the old version since I still polish some of my 55 year old Marine brass. After wiping away the residue, and the brass looks like new, I still wouldn't want it to possibly touch food. It's like cutting chicken on a board, cleaning it, then using it for vegetables. Some people do it at home out of ignorance. Public health laws don't allow a restaurant to.


----------

